# I need an article on why winter coats are not safe for car seats. Hoping to get a friend to understand.



## starbuckmom (Aug 2, 2010)

I am trying to convince a friend to rear face longer than the norm of 1yr and 20lbs. Right now she has her dd in a Britax advocate. I said great b/c she can rear face till 40lbs. She said that she and her dh aren't sure what they want to do. I mentioned all the safe things about rear facing and will send her this video: 



 Her dd turns one in February.

However, I did notice her dd had on a bit of a puffy winter coat and I didn't mention anything about that b/c I don't know if she took her dd coat off before buckling her up in the seat.

My friend isn't the type to go against the mainstream. I want to send her a video or article along with the video of rf, which I mentioned I will send her. Is there a good article?

Thanks!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

http://carseatsmadeeasy.blogspot.com/2010/12/keeping-warm-and-safe-in-winter.html hth


----------



## starbuckmom (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you! I posted it on facebook but have 2 friends I am going to email it to.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmmm, I thought we had a lengthy thread last year about this topic.


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that at any age in a carseat? I have my 21 mth old in a coat in a carseat. He's 28 pounds but forward facing.


----------



## 4myfinn (Dec 29, 2009)

You shouldn't have you LO in a bulky coat in their car seat at any age. The link provided by a PP has great pictures to go along with it.

I bought my DS a thin fleece jacket for this exact reason (Columbia has really warm ones that are very thin). His previous coat was so bulky! I panicked when I realized how much extra slack it was leaving in his harness straps.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenlea*
> 
> Is that at any age in a carseat? I have my 21 mth old in a coat in a carseat. He's 28 pounds but forward facing.


Yes, any age, including boosters and adults.


----------



## starbuckmom (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatWrangler*
> 
> Hmmm, I thought we had a lengthy thread last year about this topic.


I do apologize if there was a topic. I should have searched first instead of posting a new topic. I have only been on here for a few months.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4myfinn*
> 
> You shouldn't have you LO in a bulky coat in their car seat at any age. The link provided by a PP has great pictures to go along with it.
> 
> I bought my DS a thin fleece jacket for this exact reason (Columbia has really warm ones that are very thin). His previous coat was so bulky! I panicked when I realized how much extra slack it was leaving in his harness straps.


I use thin fleece pullovers for my twins too. I found some on sale at Babies R Us for this year.


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

The straps can compress the coat in a crash allowing the child to fly right out of the straps. The straps can also not work if the chest clip is too low. Check out the car seat poncho http://www.carseatponcho.com/ It works great for some kids!


----------



## starbuckmom (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk8boarder15*
> 
> The straps can compress the coat in a crash allowing the child to fly right out of the straps. The straps can also not work if the chest clip is too low. Check out the car seat poncho http://www.carseatponcho.com/ It works great for some kids!


This is why my kids either don't wear coats in the car or wear thin fleece pullovers. I just needed an article that would have facts in it for my friend.

I did post the carseats made easy blog and had a friend comment not knowing that coats aren't ok for car seats. She also said she is going to keep her dd rf as long as possible too!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

My ds wears his coat in the caraway, but I unzip it, and do the buckle under his coat. Although that almost never happens because I don't own a car, so we're always on public transit.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

It is any age. Unless it is a very thin coat that does not force the harness to need to be loosened (think, 1 layer of polar fleece, or similar), coats lead to increased head excursion, spinal injuries, and even ejection.

Also, no 21 month old should be forward facing. Please, get that baby into a rear facing car seat before you drive again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenlea*
> 
> Is that at any age in a carseat? I have my 21 mth old in a coat in a carseat. He's 28 pounds but forward facing.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

In a booster using the car seatbelt it's ok to wear coats that may be thicker because the seat belt retracts automatically, correct? I read that because the harness is stationary, it allows the compression of the coat to cause the extra space between belt and the body.
I don't think it is necessarily a bad thing to have multiple threads on a topic, if we just used old threads, there would be no current discussion and what's the point of having a forum to talk. We could all just do a search, find the answer and never post.


----------



## homeschoolingmama (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> It is any age. Unless it is a very thin coat that does not force the harness to need to be loosened (think, 1 layer of polar fleece, or similar), coats lead to increased head excursion, spinal injuries, and even ejection.
> 
> Also, no 21 month old should be forward facing. Please, get that baby into a rear facing car seat before you drive again.


I don't understand the problem with a 21 month old forward facing. They can turn around at 12 months. We wait a while longer but many people don't.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

No, they can't. That's old, outdated information and has led the countless needless deaths and horrible, debilitating injuries. While the AAP has made it clear for more than 10 years that children need to remain rear facing for as long as they fit, they issued updated guidelines last year to specify this: ALL children under two years old should be in a rear facing convertible. NHTSA further emphasized this. If you go to the NHTSA.gov website you will see that for children between the first and FOURTH birthdays should remain in rear facing child restraints as long as they fit in them.

The data is clear, pronounced and available from the early 60s. Kids under 4 who do not have fully developed cervical spines do not fair well in forward facing impacts. Rear facing is absolutely essential at this age, especially when we are talking about an infant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homeschoolingmama*
> 
> I don't understand the problem with a 21 month old forward facing. They can turn around at 12 months. We wait a while longer but many people don't.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mom2M*
> 
> In a booster using the car seatbelt it's ok to wear coats that may be thicker because the seat belt retracts automatically, correct? I read that because the harness is stationary, it allows the compression of the coat to cause the extra space between belt and the body.
> I don't think it is necessarily a bad thing to have multiple threads on a topic, if we just used old threads, there would be no current discussion and what's the point of having a forum to talk. We could all just do a search, find the answer and never post.


No, it's not ok in a seatbelt, either. True for adults, as well. When you buckle in, and the very MINIMUM, your coat should be wide open with the seatbelt resting on your lap and shoulder with only street clothes between you and the belt. No coat.


----------



## Lovesong (Jul 30, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> No, it's not ok in a seatbelt, either. True for adults, as well. When you buckle in, and the very MINIMUM, your coat should be wide open with the seatbelt resting on your lap and shoulder with only street clothes between you and the belt. No coat.


And do remember to tighten the seatbelt even if you wear just street clothes. I always first buckle, and then pull the belt up into the feeder again, so it is as tight as it goes.


----------



## homeschoolingmama (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh wow! I had no idea! I have an 8 month old that will stay rear facing longer now. I wonder why I never heard of these new developments. I will look it up now and pass on the info. Thanks!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I have heard this before but I don't get it.

So on a freezing cold day I am supposed to bring my children out to the car without coats?


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vermontgirl*
> 
> I have heard this before but I don't get it.
> 
> So on a freezing cold day I am supposed to bring my children out to the car without coats?


No. I bring my kids to the car with their coats on (if it's super cold). We get in the car, take the coats off, quickly put the buckles on, then get cozy under a blanket (or wear the coat backwards). Death from hypothermia is not likely. Death (or serious, lifelong injury) from being improperly restrained in an accident is much more of a risk!


----------



## C is for Cookie (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh wow! I did not know this about the coat issue. (I still rear face my 15 month old though) Oh well... I learn something new everyday...


----------

